
Show HN: Social Media Analytics for Slack - Dahfab
https://www.postwave.io/
======
Dahfab
Hi there,

my friend and I have build a Slack bot for automated Social Media analytics
and reports. It's a fast and simple way to keep track of your companies Social
Media health across all of your accounts.

We wanted to have a tool that is easy to use for none Social Media people and
can be integrated into daily team communication.

I would love to hear your feedback on it!

